# Panama City Area



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Went out to where the Inter Coastal Waterway begins in West Bay on Sunday. There is a newer bridge and the older one is used for fishing. I decided to see if there were any Sheepshead or Black Drum there. I let a fiddler soak for about 5 min and had a Sheepshead on. I then headed east down the waterway towards the Chocatawatchee and worked the edges with a gold spoon as I let a live shrimp drift with me. My buddy was working a gold spoon and quickly had a keeper Trout. We made it down only about 800 meters from the bridge before we found a little hole to work and pulled 8 small trout out of it. It was starting to get dark so we headed back. Weather was real nice, wind was blocked by the trees and the water was calm as a lake. I ran into about 4 other Kayak Fisherman and talked for a few, it was a good day.:thumbup: I live on the North East side of the Chocatawatchee and it is not too far so I might venture back that way or even park one car on this side and one on the other to work the whole water way.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

You talking about fishing the entire intercostal from the Chocatawatchee to West Bay? Sounds like a long trip.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

It would be a long trip, but a fun one. I am thinking sometime in the summer and make a 2 day trip out of it. I am going to check it out and try to find a spot around the mid way point that you could camp for the night. I will not be around this summer so I have alot of time to figure it out.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I've only fished the entrance on the Choctawachee side. I'm curious if there are any honey holes in the middle. I know that the current was running pretty strong last time I was in that area.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sure there are, that side is really close to my house and I just now started to check it out. I have the next few weeks off so I plan to do just that, if I find one I will let you know. When I was on the West Bay side I ran into some guy who fishes there often he told me that the area around the bridge was real good and the area to the immediate west of it was not so good but between me and my buddy we pulled 8 trout from it. I was also told that about 1.5 miles to the west of the bridge there is an area that the banks of the water way are all rocks with a very rocky bottom. He said that area is loaded with fish. I am anxious to find out. I could imagine that the current could be strong there as its kind of a choke point. I checked the tides and they were not supposed to be strong the day I went and it was calm as a lake.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey next time you want to go west from the 79 bridge let me know. I hear of the rocks there all the time but i havnt been yet always fishing to the east at crooked creek or burnt mill creek.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Neki said:


> Hey next time you want to go west from the 79 bridge let me know. I hear of the rocks there all the time but i havnt been yet always fishing to the east at crooked creek or burnt mill creek.


sounds good, I will let you know


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The only problem you may have with the trip along the intercoastal is the boat wake from the motor boats that blast through there without the least care for yakkers. It gets pretty narrow along some sections.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I am the buddy that caught the trout. I am sure there are some good holes in the middle, there is a ton of potential in that area. I can't wait to fish it again in my new pro angler, just have to wait a while. In the mean time I am in basalt CO about to go throw some shrimp into what is called the "toilet bowl" on the roaring fork river. There are supposed to be some monster trout in there. You are all of course welcome to join me just remember to bring a coat and leave your shorts and flip flops at home! Tight lines.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

cliphord said:


> In the mean time I am in basalt CO about to go throw some shrimp into what is called the "toilet bowl" on the roaring fork river. There are supposed to be some monster trout in there.


Have fun in Colorado. We just ate some of that AJ you caught for dinner tonight and it was excellent.:thumbup: There isn't enough left for you though so you'll have to catch another one when you get back.


----------

